
SMTP MTA Strict Transport Security (MTA-STS) - based2
http://www.rfc-editor.org/rfc/rfc8461.txt
======
based2
[https://www.bortzmeyer.org/8461.html](https://www.bortzmeyer.org/8461.html)

